# Papa Legba



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree. His eyes are the best


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

ah.. Are you sure that isn't Slash from G&R?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know in AHS they call him Papa Legba but the character looks more like Baron Samedi:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baron_Samedi

Here's what Legba looks like, or what an artist thinks he should look like. His looks isn't nearly as cool or scary looking as Samedi. He's sort of a kindly, old man with the white beard.










Here's Baron Samedi who probably looks more familiar, especially if you like James Bond villains

















Regardless, I LOVE the look of this character on AHS. Plus Lance Reddick is awesome. I remember him from Lost as "Matthew Abaddon."


----------

